# Command Line



## wokko (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi all, got a question about the command line.

I download a video from youtube in mp4 format. The file name for the video has a space between the name of the video (The video.mp4).

My question is how do I type the name of the video on the command line to change (The video.mp4 to The-video.mp4), so what I am asking is how to type the space between the file name.

Cheers.


----------



## plamaiziere (Apr 22, 2012)

wokko said:
			
		

> Hi all, got a question about the command line.
> 
> I download a video from youtube in mp4 format. The file name for the video has a space between the name of the video ( The video.mp4).
> 
> ...



You have to escape the white space:

```
cp The\ video.mp4 The-video.mp4
```


----------



## Draucia (Apr 22, 2012)

Or I think you can type it in quotes like:

`mv "The video.mp4" "The-video.mp4"`


----------



## wokko (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, 

I tried both your ways and they both worked.

Cheers


----------

